# Long Finned Female



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have seen a few of these fish lately not up close but on the net and I was just wondering how would you breed for them (does that make sense? lol) 

The fish that I got off ebay a few months ago and the new one that I am getting this week are all spawn from a long finned mother but none of the female spawn have long fins, is there a reason for this?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

What do you mean by long finned? Do you mean longer than most females, or do you mean that they are plakats?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

This is the female I am referring to, hopefully the link will show, she is the mother of 3 of my bettas 

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1153/hembrarojaminif.jpg


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, she is extremely full finned. Looks like a rosetail.

What male did you use? When you breed rosetail to rosetail, you get a fuller, more ruffled tail, but it tends to come in quite a bit shorter depending on how extreme the rosetail effect is. Also, a female with that degree of length is a bit of an oddity--I have been seeing more length in female fins these days, but most are on the short side. 

How old is she in those pictures?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

She's not actually mine she belongs to the seller who I got my three bettas from, I saw all his bettas and not one female had fins like that female so it got me wondering why lol 

This is the male that he used, the female is actually a Halfmoon not a rosetail

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/2396/machocopy.jpg


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welsh said:


> This is the female I am referring to, hopefully the link will show, she is the mother of 3 of my bettas
> 
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1153/hembrarojaminif.jpg


Wow...that is a female...she is awesome, I have never seen a female like that, I have some pretty long finned females but nothing even close to her finage....I would almost have to see eggs drop from her to believe that it is a she....LOL......
Did she come from a local dealer in the UK?

Wow..just wow......


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

No, he shipped her in from Thailand along with the copper/red male. 

I know I didn't believe she was a female either, she looks close to the new male betta I'm getting lol I did'n't even know long finned females existed other than a plakat lol and now obviously I want one lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I want one too....laffs....I didn't know they existed either or at least looked like that...my jaw is still dropped to the floor.....wow...just...wow.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Contrary to popular belief, feather tails and rose tails ARE Halfmoon bettas (unless their spread doesn't reach 180* in which case they would be Deltas). They just have deformed rays and are bred for the deformity.

You would have to do a lot of selective breeding to get a long finned female like that. They are out there but most don't have quite such full tails.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Is that sarcasm OFL :lol:

How is it that none of the fry had fins like this female?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Well--look at the male.. his fins are not particularly long, he almost has the look of a symmetrical halfmoon plakat.  He looks like he has some rosetail influence as well--notice the overlapping in the caudal and I also see where one scale is a bit uneven. The male also has short blob ventrals rather than the longer more angular ones I would expect which is another possible indication of rosetail influence..


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorgeous female!!!

I'm no expert, this is only my opinion.
The female is a superb outcome of extreme cross breedings. Viewing her dorsal and anal fins (rays protruding), she has crown genes (or what ever you call 'em). She also has double tail genes (long dorsal). Her tail shows signs of rose and definitely a superb HM.

To get long finned females, you would have to cross breed HM to VT (often done here in my country)and do a lot of selective in and out breeding until you have the length and shape desired. To get a spread like the example, you need to cross breed again to double tails and again selective in and out breeding. It's very hard work and you would produce a lot of undesired off springs.

Double tails are also used to widen the spread, to produce OHM. Keep in mind though, good adult females produce 700 - 1000 eggs. So you need to calculate the percentage of results (according to Mendel's theory) and the amount that actually survive..... which percent are the survivors? 

I'm not trying to avoid your experimenting. I just don't want you to be disappointed, specially since you guys say that breeding is expensive. So if you do experiment, be ready for the worst.

I hope this helps.


----------

